# Anyone fully stripped down a Silvia before?



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm still not happy with the nastiness eminating from Silvias group head so I have decided to strip her down and sort the Issue directly.

Before I start I just wanted to find out if anyone has any expreience with them and knows of any potential issues or pitfalls I might come up against?


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I stripped mine down the other week to install the PID and pressure gauge, the back cover is fiddly to get back into place but overall it's pretty easy to strip and put back together. I didn't go as far as stripping the group down but looking at how it's built I can't imagine it'll be to hard to take apart.

A useful guide for stripping the Silvia can be found here;

http://www.pidsilvia.com/cover%20removal.htm


----------

